# Newbie and 1st FOTD



## macfabulous (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, I joined a couple of months ago but I hadnt had the time to work out the website lol. so i thought i'd introduce myself with 2 FOTDs. Holla people...



WHAT I USED!

FACE
MAC studio fix fluid-NC44.5
MAC mineralize skin finish natural- Medium Deep
MAC Fafi blush-Fashion Frenzy

EYES
UDPP
MAC paint pot-Delft
MAC eyeshadow- Aquadesiac
Manly eyeshadow-Teal
Manly eyeshadow-Forest green
Urban Decay Glide-on Eye pencil-Covet
MAC fluidline-Blacktrack
Some random lashes i got from college
Bourjois Volume clubbing mascara-Ultrablack

LIPS
MAC lipglass-Ornamental


and MAC Fix + to finish


----------



## Negresse (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice colors and that was a cool way to introduce yourself...


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 13, 2008)

i like the colors..very pretty!!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 13, 2008)

and enjoy Specktra. You look beautiful.


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. its great I finally feel a part of specktra now


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome! Great colors


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 15, 2008)

oh yeh. i used MAC e/s light ray to highlight just in case anyone's interested


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

that's very pretty!


----------



## teha83 (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 15, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks girls


----------

